# I'm being gentle!!



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

she looks just like my cat nicki- and that's just what nicki does with bugs too


----------



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

I have grown up with cats. My cat who I used to have, Claire would go crazy over the smell of ants. A bunch of ants had got into the house and I was smashing them and she came to investigate. She smelled that area and it was as if it was catnip. She started rolling around in that area and kinda paw crazy, like her senses were overloaded, her pupils would dilate. :roll:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I had cats for SO many years and seemed to have grown away from wanting anymore, but when I see these sweet things they do and how cute they are.........I just enjoy watching lol!! Thanks for sharing! Too cute


----------

